# [SOLVED] Iphone how to download pdf files using safari



## Athinus

Hey guys, I'm trying to find a way to download the PDF file from www.isktheguide.com but safari cannot download it. I have the adobe reader app ready but cannot acquire the PDF from the site using my phone.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Iphone how to download pdf files using safari*

Apple doesn't allow you to download PDF's from online. They see PDF's has a hack.


----------



## Cypheric

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Apple doesn't allow you to download PDF's from online. They see PDF's has a hack.


Apple does allow you to download PDFs if you have iBooks installed. 

Apple considers _maliciously crafted_ PDFs as a hack.


----------



## Athinus

Ah so if I install iBooks I can download authentic PDFs?


----------



## Kh4w4r

What you can do is email those files to your email and save them from there. And use Adobe PDF Reader to read them.


----------



## Cypheric

Athinus said:


> Ah so if I install iBooks I can download authentic PDFs?


To read them on your iDevice, yes. 

When viewing a .pdf file, there will be a button that says either Open In... Or Open in iBooks in the top left. 

Pressing it downloads it, travel in iBooks. You can then sync your iDevice with iTunes, and the .pdf files will be uploaded to iTunes, shown in your Books section.


----------



## Dartoe55

You could also download the adobe reader app


----------



## Athinus

Thanks for all the advice guys, all sorted now!


----------

